
The One and Only Mac OS X Extensions Folder (2003) - chmaynard
http://daringfireball.net/2003/08/the_one_and_only_mac_os_x_extensions_folder
======
chmaynard
I ran across this article on Daring Fireball while checking out the non-Apple
kernel extensions in the /System/Library/Extensions/ folder on my Mac. The
article is ancient history now, but it's still useful and worth reading,
especially if you're new to OS X. Also, the comments by Dean Reece on
lists.apple.com are still available.

~~~
chmaynard
Looks like the rules for building and installing third-party kernel extensions
changed for OS X 10.9 (Mavericks) and later. Details at
[http://asciiwwdc.com/2013/sessions/707](http://asciiwwdc.com/2013/sessions/707).
Sorry for any confusion.

